# Video of BH routine



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

I previously posted this in the "Brags" section, but for all those folks like me who never venture out of the "Schutzhund" section here is the video of my bitch doing her BH this past weekend:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Very nice routine! I hope Karlo and I can look 1/2 that good when we do ours next month.
I felt for the dog in the down...he must have been very controlled after scenting Freddie!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

I am sure you and Karlo will do very well next month. Be sure to post the video!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Aack..my Apple deviices often defy me when it comes to video playing!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Happy good looking girl! Very nice routine. Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

She's definitely having fun. I loved how she was bouncing around. Definitely a pass and nothing really to critique about, Art 
I especially like the heeling. She actually walks on her paws instead like so many others who hop on their hook, I really really like that. It's not that extreme heeling that you see more and more.


----------

